# Sexy Fashions For Your Naughty Side



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a side project I started and hopefully you can help spread the word.

There is nothing to sexual on it, just sexy clothes for the adults!



Take a look around....:letsdrink



http://www.naughtyelements.com


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Luckman, hope both of ours kicks off. Doing the same thing myself chck out my link on bottom.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck to both of you!


----------

